# Some new fonts



## Gemmenita

Hi,

I would like to know whether it would be possible that some more fonts get added to the _Font menu_ or some actual fonts get replaced by new ones
for having _varied_ fonts in _Font menu_?
The fonts in actual menu have no great difference!

For example, it would be very nice to have a handwriting font like 'Script MT Bold' :  



or some other fonts like 'Comic sans' : 






Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hector9

I like Comic Sans


----------



## Peterdg

I don't see why that would be useful in the forum.


----------



## siares

But it's still OK to want that, right?


----------



## Peterdg

siares said:


> But it's still OK to want that, right?


I don't know.

What is this forum about? Helping people with language questions and being an addition to the dictionary.

Who is waiting for an answer in a script font or in 'Comic Sans'?

I'm participating in a forum where the same poster always uses a font that is different from the standard one and honestly, it's annoying. It gives the impression that his answer is more important or different from the answers of other posters, and it just isn't.


----------



## siares

Interesting. I myself don't need another font here, but I do use multiple fonts when discussing pieces of text over email. Most people have no problem distinguishing colours of course, but for others different fonts are the better option. 


Peterdg said:


> What is this forum about? Helping people with language questions and being an addition to the dictionary.


Oh no, no shaming for asking for more fonts, please! Stating a personal preference doesn't mean foreros are up to no good and trying to undermine this mission statement. (which should be always printed in awe-inspiring font)


----------



## Peterdg

siares said:


> Oh no, no shaming for asking for more fonts, please! Stating a personal preference doesn't mean foreros are up to no good and trying to undermine this mission statement.


I was not implying that people would be up to "no good". The only thing I'm saying is that I see no added value at all in adding new fonts. What good would it bring to the forum? How would having the "Sans comic" font improve the forum content?


----------



## siares

Yes that was exaggeration.
We already have different fonts, so the OP was asking whether they could be less similar to one another, I don't have a problem with that.
It would surprise me more if the request was to make the different fonts visually more similar to one another.


----------



## Gemmenita

I think I should have clarified more.



Peterdg said:


> I don't see why that would be useful in the forum.
> (...)What is this forum about? Helping people with language questions and being an addition to the dictionary.(...)Who is waiting for an answer in a script font or in 'Comic Sans'?(...) How would having the "Sans comic" font improve the forum content?



*I don't suggest styled fonts for liguisctic cases in reply to a linguistic post (!) but for extra-linguistic cases!
And I think that for the same reason that sometimes other colors in addition to black would be useful in our posts, other fonts in addition to actual fonts 
- which are all almost in the same rank- would be useful too. 

*
It goes without saying that no one is waiting for an answer in 'Script' or in 'Comic Sans' in a _linguistic_ forum, as well as no one is waiting for a colorful answer (however the Color Gallery is existing). That's why practically we see no posts written in other fonts than the default one.
But our forum doesn't consist of only linguistic parts but of Private messages and congratulations posts too where beautiful and more fancy and styled fonts as well as more colors (in addition to black) are used and needed.

For example, in normal conditions, we seldom use different colors in _linguistic Threads_ but look at here or here: for such cases, we have the greatest degree of using different colors.
The same would be for the fonts!

So this is not the question of improving the forum content by using different fonts but of improving text features!




Peterdg said:


> ...it's annoying.


Yes, I agree with this, and I think that the main reason that there are not more than some ordinary fonts in the Font Gallery is that when a member uses a fancy font,
it would be difficult for other members to read the problem _fast_ through that fancy writing which would not be easily legible!

There will be a solution for that too - althought I see that it is too soon to discuss this since we don't know yet whether this idea is approved by @mkellogg  or whether is doable or not!
But if for any reason the Staff find these fancy fonts annoying in linguistic threads, then why not having two Font Gallerys?
One _active only_ in Linguistic Threads (Standard and legible fonts for linguistic Forum) and one _active only_ in Private Messages and all Forums where- because of the subjects discussed there - fancy writings as well as fancy colors would be useful and interesting!

(As we have separate _Omega menus _according to each Forum!)




siares said:


> ...so the OP was asking whether they could be less similar to one another,



 less similar + more varied!


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> I don't see why that would be useful in the forum.


Sorry, Gemmenita, I really agree with Peter here. I don't see how it would aid the discussion here for the most part.  Comic Sans has its place in the world, but I don't think we would be better off with it here.


----------



## Gemmenita

Thank you very much Mike for your reply! 

Oh, yes, as I explained in #9, me too, I agree with You and Peter as long as a _linguistic discussion _is concerned (in linguistic Forums)...

However I suggested _extra fonts_ for _non-linguistic_ situations and discussions just as _extra colors_ are very _useful_ for _non-linguistic_ situations and discussions.

Because, some days ago, I needed one of those handwritting styles in a P_rivate Message_. But I found only some similar fonts in the font menu.
Hence I thought that more variation in Fonts would be nice and really useful!




ps. I don't know why the variation in _font colors_ looks so normal and nobody says 'I don't see why too many colors would be useful for the Forum' or 
'Wouldn't only black, gray, blue and red be enough?' but a suggestion for a variation in _font styles_ looks so strange!


----------



## Myridon

Gemmenita said:


> ps. I don't know why the variation in _font colors_ looks so normal and nobody says 'I don't see why too many colors would be useful for the Forum' or
> 'Wouldn't only black, gray, blue and red be enough?' but a suggestion for a variation in _font styles_ looks so strange!


Okay, since you asked for it... There are too many colors and font sizes. 
Black, one or two greys, red, yellow, orange, green, blue, and purple would be plenty of colors (that's 9 colors - the current is 65).  White is useless unless you want to do the "hidden" text trick This is some hidden text.  The pale colors are too hard to read.  Do you really need to express some difference between "red" and "slightly darker red"?  Do you need 21 shades of green?
Three font sizes 2, 3, 4 would be sufficient for most purposes.


----------



## Gemmenita

Yes, you're right.

However I meant that: as all this _apparently_ useless colors are taken for granted and considered normal and acceptable because maybe_ once in a blue moon _one of them would be used by a member even this *one* or this *one* , various styles in the font menu too would also be used _once in a blue moon _by a member who likes them! 
This is completely normal too! Since usually in the Gallerys it is not the question of _usefulness_, but _taste_!



ps. Personnally I think that the absence of some pretty fonts would not be a great catastrophe but I thought that their presence would be better and 
would add to the beauty of our Forum's features !


----------



## Myridon

To give a more serious answer with regard to fonts, a website is dependent upon the browser and the operating system to display fonts.  Not all fonts are available on all platforms and even then not everyone has those downloaded.
Website designers typically specify a font as "specific font name", "font family", "generic font family"  so Comic Sans MS would be:
font-family: "Comic Sans MS", cursive, sans-serif;
So while some people would be seeing Comic Sans, people who don't have it installed would see the default cursive font.  People who don't have a cursive font would see their system's default sans serif font.
Some people would see the same fonts no matter what you specify.  They don't see Courier New and Lucida Console and Monaco as different fonts - they see them all as their system's monospace font.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, your response is really more convincing than the idea of looking for usefulness of a font in #3!

Thanks a lot Myridon!


----------

